# Pics of Mantua 0-4-0 to link to my post



## ClevelandRocks5202 (Dec 23, 2009)

posting these pictures so I can link to a thread, for some reason it wouldn't upload on the original thread. Pics of a Mantua 0-4-0 HO scale loco. Enjoy


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

